# 6D + Samyang 24 Visits Badlands Milky Way Extreme ISOs



## extremeinstability (May 8, 2013)

I did this last spring with a rented 5D III and Canon 14L. Did it last fall with a 5D II and Canon 24L. Now just did it again with a 6D and Samyang 24(as well as the Samyang 14 and Zeiss 21). 

The 6D is simply a beast with high ISOs and the night sky. Even more of one than the 5D III was, easily trumping it. 12,800 was not a problem at all. Quite amazing actually. 10,000 felt like one was starting to push it for the 5D III. The same feeling probably comes in around 20,000 ISO or so on the 6D.

The Samyang 24 F1.4 was a load better for this than the coma abusive Canon 24L II. Plenty fine using it at F1.4 for this. Paired on the 6D it is pretty insane what can be had. 

The Samyang 14 also a lot better for this than the Canon 14L II. 

All images on here just one exposure, so no tracking stuff obviously. http://www.extremeinstability.com/2013-5-4.htm 

I made a second page with full size crop examples for some 6D high ISO ideas as well as the coma of the 4 lenses. I could probably add something if something was wanted. It's clearly not a direct comparison as I never shot with that in mind and had the gear at completely different times. It is what it is and I'm sure enough to give some an idea what to expect that might help. http://www.extremeinstability.com/2013-5-4b.htm


----------



## MintMark (May 8, 2013)

Really interesting comparisons... thanks for posting them. Not many places compare lenses for coma in the corners.
Lenstip.com is the only one I know.

Do you think you'd like to try a tracking mount? That, with image stacking, would allow you to do longer exposures and lower ISOs (or smaller apertures) for a less noisy result.

Thanks again for all your effort... amazing skies!

Mark


----------



## Aglet (May 8, 2013)

thanks for those
I knew the Sam 14mm was really good in the corners, but I see the 24mm is better than I expected.


----------



## pedro (May 8, 2013)

This is great stuff! My 5D3 is fantastic as well. I even dare to use it for ISO 102.400 stuff ;-) 

So, if the 6D is slightly better at some ISOs, what will the next 5D/6D be sometime down the road with 0.18 nm sensor tech or less and Digic VIII if not VIII and hopefully no higher MP count than now?

I dare to guess, that my decent ISO 12.8k on the 5D3 might be the new ISO 51k by then. That's two stops, and a lot of wishful thinking, but who knows...! 8)


----------



## Frodo (May 8, 2013)

MintMark said:


> Do you think you'd like to try a tracking mount? That, with image stacking, would allow you to do longer exposures and lower ISOs (or smaller apertures) for a less noisy result.



Can't see how that would work. The camera needs to be fixed or the landscape foreground will move. Longer exposures, including exposure stacking would give star trails, which would ruin this lovely photo.

A great shot, well composed with the foreground. For my personal taste, I would reduce the exposure a little. I use a Samyang 14/2.8 on my 5DII wide open for 30sec at ISO 3200 for Milky Way photos.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 8, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> I did this last spring with a rented 5D III and Canon 14L. Did it last fall with a 5D II and Canon 24L. Now just did it again with a 6D and Samyang 24(as well as the Samyang 14 and Zeiss 21).
> 
> The 6D is simply a beast with high ISOs and the night sky. Even more of one than the 5D III was, easily trumping it. 12,800 was not a problem at all. Quite amazing actually. 10,000 felt like one was starting to push it for the 5D III. The same feeling probably comes in around 20,000 ISO or so on the 6D.
> 
> ...


AWESOME


----------



## Axilrod (May 8, 2013)

Frodo said:


> Can't see how that would work. The camera needs to be fixed or the landscape foreground will move. Longer exposures, including exposure stacking would give star trails, which would ruin this lovely photo.
> 
> A great shot, well composed with the foreground. For my personal taste, I would reduce the exposure a little. I use a Samyang 14/2.8 on my 5DII wide open for 30sec at ISO 3200 for Milky Way photos.



I think the stacking program automatically aligns everything. Not sure about the foreground moving, but from what I understand tracking mounts are better suited when you're only pointed at the sky.


----------



## Axilrod (May 8, 2013)

Oh and nice shots OP, if only there had been a new moon huh? And yes the 24L II does have a coma issue even though it's a great lens overall, might have to grab a Samyang. I haven't experienced coma issues with the 14LII, but I have heard that the Samyang is about just as good (better if you consider the price). Nice shots/comparison


----------



## LOALTD (May 8, 2013)

I'm starting to do a fair bit of star-stuff and, I too, I have noticed the obnoxious coma on many wide-and-fast Canons!

There is so little information on the web about coma characteristics of various lenses that I’ve been renting lenses and doing my own research in the field.

I haven’t shot with any of the Samyang/Rokinon/Bower wonders yet, good to know they are up to the task! I’ve been looking to by an ultra-wide for a very long time, looks like I might be finally able to pull the trigger!

Here is a shot I took Sunday night of Mt Adams, Milky Way, and Mt St Helens from ~10,000 ft on Mt Rainier.

Canon 35mm f/2.0 IS, 13s, f/2.0, ISO 6400.

Pretty horrid coma, but I didn’t have many other options…


----------



## jcollett (May 8, 2013)

Wow, loved your website's shots and story. Got me seriously looking at this $349 UWA. Love my Tamron 17-35 2.8-4 I picked up wicked cheap used but this 14mm could really come in handy when I go to San Francisco at the end of the month.

For anyone else considering this lens, check out Dan Carr's review here. http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2012/07/18/rokinon-14mm-f2-8-review/

Note in the review that Dan links to another photographer's site, Thomas Berndt, who made a custom distortion profile on this lens for Lightroom. Here is the direct link to the profile. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30251825/5dmk2Samyang14profile.zip

Instructions for installation of profile:

Download the Lens Profile
Open the profile in TextEdit
Find the line that reads: ” False”
Change the word “False” to “True”
Save it with a new name
Copy the profile to
User profiles location:
Mac OSX: /Users/(User Name)/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0/Canon
Windows 7 or Vista: C:\User(User Name)\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0\Canon
Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings(User Name)\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0\Canon
or
Shared profiles location:
Mac OSX: /Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0/Canon
Windows 7 or Vista: C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0\Canon
Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0\Canon
Restart Lightroom
Your new lens will now be in the Canon section (if you put it in a Canon folder, you could also create a Rokinon folder)


----------



## MintMark (May 8, 2013)

Frodo said:


> MintMark said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think you'd like to try a tracking mount? That, with image stacking, would allow you to do longer exposures and lower ISOs (or smaller apertures) for a less noisy result.
> ...



I was thinking of the milky way as the subject and willing to sacrifice the landscape in the foreground... it would get blurred away.

Sorry for the confusion... tell you what let's compromise, the OP could do a timelapse


----------



## extremeinstability (May 8, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah haven't tried the tracking thing yet but it could be fun for sky only shots of the Milky Way then stack that into some shot later. The 'oomph' from F1.4 and such high ISO ability now is almost making it so you won't even have to. But for sure could get even more crazy views of the Milky Way that way. 

The Samyang 24 is better than I had thought it would be. Granted I haven't really even used it except for that night stuff. 

The Samyang 14 distortion isn't much of an issue with the profile to fix it. I have some day corner sharpness, vignetting and distortion before and after fix on that one here: http://www.extremeinstability.com/topic-14-21-50-lenses.htm


----------



## cookinghusband (May 9, 2013)

I am thinking about the Samyang 14 too. Is this the VDSLR or just the normal one?

Looks great.


----------



## eddiemrg (May 9, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> I did this last spring with a rented 5D III and Canon 14L. Did it last fall with a 5D II and Canon 24L. Now just did it again with a 6D and Samyang 24(as well as the Samyang 14 and Zeiss 21).
> 
> The 6D is simply a beast with high ISOs and the night sky. Even more of one than the 5D III was, easily trumping it. 12,800 was not a problem at all. Quite amazing actually. 10,000 felt like one was starting to push it for the 5D III. The same feeling probably comes in around 20,000 ISO or so on the 6D.
> 
> ...



In your opinion, may I acheive a good result with canon 7D too at high iso? better to shoot in RAW I think...


----------



## bvukich (May 9, 2013)

I've been looking at Samyang 14 & 24 lenses just for this reason, these wonderful pictures serve to reinforce that decision greatly.

Side note, because I've never seen it mentioned, the 40/2.8 STM has some strong coma in the corners on FF. I never saw any on the 50/1.4, but I haven't shot stars with that on FF yet only crop. I'll have to check next time I'm out.


----------



## extremeinstability (May 9, 2013)

cookinghusband said:


> I am thinking about the Samyang 14 too. Is this the VDSLR or just the normal one?
> 
> Looks great.



It's this one right here currently on sale till 20th. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/849815-REG/Bower_SLY2414C_24mm_f_1_4_Wide_Angle_Lens.html


----------



## extremeinstability (May 9, 2013)

eddiemrg said:


> In your opinion, may I acheive a good result with canon 7D too at high iso? better to shoot in RAW I think...




Might get something worthwhile at F1.4 yeah. Not sure what ISO I'd expect to get away with. 3200 maybe.


----------



## extremeinstability (May 9, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> Oh and nice shots OP, if only there had been a new moon huh? And yes the 24L II does have a coma issue even though it's a great lens overall, might have to grab a Samyang. I haven't experienced coma issues with the 14LII, but I have heard that the Samyang is about just as good (better if you consider the price). Nice shots/comparison



Yeah I need to get out for the no morning moon/higher Milky Way op. Kinda wanted the moon for part of it for that op too anyway but for sure now want a no moon op. May give it a whirl next couple nights but sadly looking at Omaha about 50 miles south. Getting a completely clear night this year is not an easy task.


----------



## eddiemrg (May 10, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> eddiemrg said:
> 
> 
> > In your opinion, may I acheive a good result with canon 7D too at high iso? better to shoot in RAW I think...
> ...



I can't go wider than 15 f/3.5 in this moment.... (budget problems!) 
Any advices?


----------



## extremeinstability (May 11, 2013)

eddiemrg said:


> extremeinstability said:
> 
> 
> > eddiemrg said:
> ...



All you can do is try and see what happens. Can always shoot moonlit scenes or star trails instead easily enough with slower glass and lower ISOs.


----------



## sandymandy (May 11, 2013)

The one with the car light trail is ferking awesome


----------



## eddiemrg (May 11, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> All you can do is try and see what happens. Can always shoot moonlit scenes or star trails instead easily enough with slower glass and lower ISOs.



Yes! Ill'try and thanks for the advice!


----------



## vjlex (May 11, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> http://www.extremeinstability.com/2013-5-4.htm


*Jaw drops*

Wow! That's all I can say...


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 11, 2013)

Great photos, I like how you say "It's pretty cool when you _feel_ like 6400 ISO is low".


----------

